# For Sale Brand New Unlocked Apple iPhone 3Gs 32GB



## مناقشة (15 يونيو 2011)

We are a reliable and legit seller, with high quality products, best service and
good reputation, we have won a great support from customers, and become stronger
and more powerful. Therefore, the scale has been expanded, and we now have our
own Trading Branch Offices.

ORDER INFORMATION :
Minimum Order : 1-10 units
Shipping Method : FedEx Dhl and UPS.
Delivery Time : 2-3days Delivery to Your door step.

Nokia N900 cost Unlocked ——— $ 380
Nokia N97 32GB Unlocked ——— $ 300
Nokia N8 32GB Unlocked ——— $ 350

iphone 3GS 32GB $300USD
iPhone 3G (16GB) $250usd
iPhone (8GB) Smartphone $200
iPhone 16GB 24ct Gold $550
iphone 4G 32GB $500USD

Apple Ipad Tablet 64Gb ——— $ 550

Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1. $350USD
Sony Ericsson Satio Unlocked ——— $ 310

HTC Advantage X7500 SmartPhone $450
HTC Advantage X7501 $400
HTC P3300 PDA Smart Phone $410

Our Direct Customer Service email is ::
[email protected]

We really hope to hear back from you soon.

Contact Person: Mr John Smith.
+44-704-576-7652


----------

